# A couple for the pot



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice mild morning in the woods. I went 2 for 3 and my buddies missed 2 others. No shot on another. Not too bad for not having dogs & just jumping on brush piles & pushing thickets. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice work!


----------

